
Kenny Baker, actor behind R2-D2, dies - Urgo
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/aug/13/kenny-baker-r2-d2-dies-star-wars
======
linker3000
More like the actor _inside_ R2-D2

------
code_chimp
Another Time Bandit gone, RIP.

------
buddapalm
RIP. We'll never find the droid we're looking for the same way again.

------
massysett
Had no idea there was a person in there. I thought it was a little radio
controlled robot.

~~~
dpflan
I remember watching this documentary about how the films were made, narrated
by Mark Hamill. You get to see many of the details of original films (pre-CGI
overload). As a kid it was really fascinating to see how the movies' magic was
created - like the actors in places you didn't expect and puppeteers and
models...etc

\- About -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_Star_Wars_to_Jedi:_The_Ma...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_Star_Wars_to_Jedi:_The_Making_of_a_Saga)

\- Found it on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUczUdIYMyM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUczUdIYMyM)

------
sizzzzlerz
beep-beep-blurp-efffft-buzz-tweep-tweep-zurrrrbbbb!

------
agumonkey
Had no idea he was 83. RIP

~~~
jccc
One of the things about "The Force Awakens" that helped me gloss over its
(real, but just a few) downsides was seeing how many people like this were
brought together again after so long to collaborate on another honest-to-God
Star Wars movie.

------
justdevthings
rip :(((

